# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  West Coast Weekend 15 is coming

## Morgrid

My local club (an affiliate of the AKA) is hosting West Coast Weekend again this year. If you are in or can get to the Portland Oregon area it is a great event to consider attending.


Northwest Killies Presents
WCW XV
West Coast Weekend 15
April 8th & 9th 2006 Portland Oregon
Guest speakers, killifish show, auctions, raffle and more. The event will be held at the Clarion Hotel at the Airport (PDX). http://nwk.aka.org


WCW 15 Schedule
Friday, April 7th 2005.

Noon: Start setup
5pm: Social room Opens
7pm: Speakers Dinner

Saturday, April 8th 2005.

8am: Show judging
10am: Dr. Robert Goldstein, speaker "An overview of the Killifish of
North America" 
11am: Dr. Ron Harlan Speaker "The Ecology of the Freshwater Aquarium"
Start Silent Auction
Noon: Lunch Break
2pm: Dr. Brian Watters Speaker "Field work studying the Genus
Nothobranchius in the Great Limpopo Transfrontier Park and the Kreuger
National Park, South Africa since 1999". End Silent Auction
3pm: Peter Tirbak Speaker TBD
4pm Social Room reopens
7pm Dinner


Sunday, April 9th 2005.

8am: Breakdown fish room/Setup for Auction
10am: Peter Tirbak Speaker "Fishes of the Chaillu Massif, Gabon"
Noon: Auction



The venue is the same one from previous years, however the name has been
changed to reflect a change of ownership. It is now called the Clarion
Hotel at the Airport (PDX). If you are making reservations for a room at
the Hotel, please use these contact methods:

[email protected] Attn: Farrah Matthis

503-252-2222 Attn: Farrah Matthis

Be sure to specify that you are attending West Coast Weekend in order to
get the special room rates.

----------

